# style 119 vs. style 137 wheels - opinions?



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

i'm looking to upgrade my 325i's stock 16" wheels to either the SP style 119's or the 137's that come on some 330i's and xi's. is the general consensus that the 137's are a lot better looking? i haven't really seen them much in person so hard for me to say - the 119's look fine to me by themselves but i heard they can be kind of ugly when actually mounted on the car... :dunno: thoughts/pics appreciated...


----------



## dynosor (Jul 15, 2003)

*Most BMW wheel pics - see link*

Try http://www.kalach.easynet.be/bmw_wheels.htm

Between 119 and 137 I prefer 137; but, given free choice, my favorites are still 44 and 68.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

*numbersguy*'s 119:









Style 137:









Personally, having not seen 137 in person and not seen 119 up close, I'd probably lean toward 137.


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

I learned years ago to think about how hard it will be to clean the wheels you choose. Wheel designs with sharp angles or small holes can be difficult to clean.

After that, it's purely a personal choice. Select something YOU like........don't worry about anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

wavewuver said:


> I learned years ago to think about how hard it will be to clean the wheels you choose. Wheel designs with sharp angles or small holes can be difficult to clean.
> 
> After that, it's purely a personal choice. Select something YOU like........don't worry about anyone else's opinion.


Excellent point, and another reason to love Style 44s. Last weekend I washed both my e36 m3 and my wife's 328i. Washing the motorsport wheels on the m3 honestly took longer than washing the car. In contrast the 44s took way less than 5mins each and looked cleaner when they were done.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> Excellent point, and another reason to love Style 44s. Last weekend I washed both my e36 m3 and my wife's 328i. Washing the motorsport wheels on the m3 honestly took longer than washing the car. In contrast the 44s took way less than 5mins each and looked cleaner when they were done.


 Exactly why I have them as my winter set.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks for the great pics FenPhen, those are exactly what i was looking for... numberguy's pic in particular is perfect as i have a silver grey 325i also. they look pretty good i think, but i'm not sure i like them as much as the 137... the 119's look a little... square or something.



wavewuver said:


> I learned years ago to think about how hard it will be to clean the wheels you choose. Wheel designs with sharp angles or small holes can be difficult to clean.
> 
> After that, it's purely a personal choice. Select something YOU like........don't worry about anyone else's opinion.


well, gee, of course... that's why i picked these two styles in the first place - because i like the basic design and they look fairly easy to clean. i ask for other people's opinions because i have not really seen these wheels up close on two cars, or even seen decent full-body shots of them, and was wondering if anyone had any observations. i also trust people's taste in this forum. you don't have to worry about me.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

p.s. i considered Style 44's for a while but decided i'm not crazy about the look, maybe a little too plain... the Style 96's i might like a little better, not sure. i definitely like very simple designs, but can't quit decide if i like the 7 spoke or 5 spoke ones better... hmm...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

oh yeah, one other comment... i think the 137 might be a better fit for me since they are fitted and look good on xi's, which have the higher ground clearance, and i have a stock 325i w/o the lowered sport suspension. the 137 seems to do a better job of looking a little bigger in the wheel wells, whereas the 119 looks a little more compact. i think it's a lot harder to find second-hand 137's though... i just found someone selling a set of mint 119's, which is how this came up in the first place.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Aren't the 119s 17 X 8, and the 137s 17 X 7? If so, and you are looking to improve the handling, get the 119s. (I also think they look better). I'd pick style 96 over 44.. To me, the 44s look too much like the 16" style 45s.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

kyfdx said:


> Aren't the 119s 17 X 8, and the 137s 17 X 7? If so, and you are looking to improve the handling, get the 119s. (I also think they look better). I'd pick style 96 over 44.. To me, the 44s look too much like the 16" style 45s.


hmm... good point... the BMW wheels page says they're 17x8, but i saw a post on e46fanatics mentioning them as 17x7. the latter might be right... in which case i'd just go with the 119. i sort of prefer the way the 137's look, the spokes are a little better defined, but it might be pretty subtle difference.

i agree about the 44's, they are a little too close to what i already have, although the spokes are not tapered like the 45's so they look a little beefier.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey dorkus, if you live in Newport you can come see how the 137s look in person - I'm in Newport too. Just send me a PM

I definitely like the 137s over the 119s, but of course I'm biased


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> Hey dorkus, if you live in Newport you can come see how the 137s look in person - I'm in Newport too.


cool, thanks. :thumbup: i will definitely have to check them out. btw, are they 17x7 or 17x8? still not sure...


----------

